# Freedom loving capitalists angry they have to pay for rainwater



## ped (Jul 28, 2012)

> As bizarre as it sounds, I guess it really shouldn’t be a surprise. We have covered numerous stories of how the government has been chipping away at the rights of land. From survival gardens being seized to the land owners in California who are being forced back on to the grid, people’s rights as land owners are being shredded by local, state and federal governments.
> In the latest abuse of power, a man in Oregon has been sentenced to 30 days in jail and ordered to pay a $1,500 fine for collecting rainwater on his own land. Gary Harrington was convicted of nine misdemeanor crimes for filling his three man-made reservoirs with rainwater and snow runoff. The state of Oregon claims the water that fell from the sky, is owned by them and the Medford Water Commission.


 
http://offgridsurvival.com/rainwaterillegal/

Why what more liberty could you ask for? You get to own rainwater... What a gloriously free country! Unlike those dumbass Marxists who think no one should own any. It is my constitutional right to own rain, goddamnit!! This ain't the Socialists States of America. Rain ain't "for the common man." Don't tread on me. Give me liberty or give me death, etc....


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 28, 2012)

this is beyond insane, words fail me.


----------



## Auto (Jul 28, 2012)

They've been chopping up peoples edible gardens too.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 28, 2012)

Auto said:


> They've been chopping up peoples edible gardens too.


http://offgridsurvival.com/survivalgardenseizedanddestroyed/
I'm not sure if you are referring to the article above or just something similar. In the article above, it was code enforcement tearing up her "edibles". Now, I'm all for code enforcement encouraging/enforcing when there is a safety issue, fire hazard, noxious plants, etc. Those are things I think we can use less of. On the other hand, tall grass, non-invasive weeds and garden gnomes shouldn't be anything they focus on. Matter of fact, if there were a way to tax water used on growing a lawn or ornamentals, I'd have bitches paying up. I don't give a shit about the "beautification" of your home. It was beautiful before a house was put there. 



ped said:


> http://offgridsurvival.com/rainwaterillegal/
> Why what more liberty could you ask for? You get to own rainwater... What a gloriously free country! Unlike those dumbass Marxists who think no one should own any. It is my constitutional right to own rain, goddamnit!! This ain't the Socialists States of America. Rain ain't "for the common man." Don't tread on me. Give me liberty or give me death, etc....


 
As for the water deal, I don't get it. It fell on my property and I'm going to capture or use it any way I like. If they have a problem with me using the rainfall on my property, what about the rainfall on the empty lot next door? They are not gathering that water. Do they want it just because it is mine? Catchment water is pretty much the norm in Hawaii. Go tell some islanders that their water doesn't belong to them. 

Nice website, Ped.


----------



## ped (Jul 28, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Go tell some islanders that their water doesn't belong to them.


 

No problem. We easily tell them their island isn't theirs then sell it back to them at a premium.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 28, 2012)

its rainiing here now didnt know it belonged to anyone. i guess if you collect large amounts it has an impact in certain areas? maybe...saddening though. thanks for the thought. idont know the excact circumstances for the case but to be put in jail is a bit much i think, a fine would have been suffice, in my opinion.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 28, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> its rainiing here now didnt know it belonged to anyone. i guess if you collect large amounts it has an impact in certain areas?


It does have an impact. And even small amounts have an impact, collectively. As I see it, whoever gathers it owns it and if you capture it on your own property, it is yours, right? Anyway, a fine/jail or other punishment isn't necessary. It wasn't stolen, it is a gift (or fell from the sky for the atheists). Gutter systems a thing of the past? hahhhaahaaaaaa! 

Wars have been/are being fought over gold and oil. Now water? What is next? The air I breathe? 

Tax the waste, not the gains.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jul 29, 2012)

So, if it floods on your property can you sue since the city owned the water and they damaged your property?!

Just ridiculous to tax on rain.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 29, 2012)

Ekstasis said:


> So, if it floods on your property can you sue since the city owned the water and they damaged your property?!
> 
> Just ridiculous to tax on rain.


 
I like it, I wonder if anyone will try that???


----------



## billyriot (Jul 30, 2012)

If you collect all the rainwater, there will be no rain in the future.


----------

